# *DEAD* LOCK PLEASE



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME OUT PM ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

cant really see..need a better pic.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> cant really see..need a better pic.


im sorry its very hard to get a good one, he keeps swimming around. Its just a black dot on the joint. its round black kind of like a tumor. its dark black and round thats all i can say to describe it. Ill go take another quick pic.

there is a big one on his side and a tiny one on the bottom fin you have kinda see the bottom one


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hhhhmmmmk never seen enything like it man and cant find eny info hope someone else can help you good luck man


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> hhhhmmmmk never seen enything like it man and cant find eny info hope someone else can help you good luck man


I hope so too but it doesnt look good thanks for taking a look. He is acting normal eating fine...idk im thinking if i should hold him and cut it off idk. for now im going to let him be and hope someone here can help me out. thanks again


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah dont cut it off! could make it alot worse infect it and all that other stuff. Just leave it if hes eating and acting fine. im sure hill be fine







keep us posted dude


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> yeah dont cut it off! could make it alot worse infect it and all that other stuff. Just leave it if hes eating and acting fine. im sure hill be fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot buddy ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

buy the way man how many ps you got and what diffirent kind?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> buy the way man how many ps you got and what diffirent kind?


all 5" 2 caribe and 2 rbp, the one pictured was picked on when i got him, his nipped fins are growing back


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

that black thing on his fin, MIGHT be a parasite. IF it is a parasite, the way i removed one form my PAYARA (not a piranha), was to take it in a bucket holding it with a net, and then taking the parasite off with tweezers.

Do a salt dosage after u do this, because that open would can introduce alot of things onto or in the fish.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> that black thing on his fin, MIGHT be a parasite. IF it is a parasite, the way i removed one form my PAYARA (not a piranha), was to take it in a bucket holding it with a net, and then taking the parasite off with tweezers.
> 
> Do a salt dosage after u do this, because that open would can introduce alot of things onto or in the fish.


i was thinking about removing it by hand some one up ^ there said its a bad idea. he is still acting perfectly normal. is that how a parasite works?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

is the black mark a deformation or simply just a discoloration? try to ascertain wether its something thats loose or stuck there.
Because ive seen similar black formations form on some species of tetras, and after all, a piranha is essentially just a bigass tetra


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Alexraptor said:


> is the black mark a deformation or simply just a discoloration? try to ascertain wether its something thats loose or stuck there.
> Because ive seen similar black formations form on some species of tetras, and after all, a piranha is essentially just a bigass tetra :laugh:


deformation its a lump sticking out of his joint. the pet people at the shark aquarium in hillside nj told me i can just bring him back and get a new one. it makes me sad that no one really knows what this is, i am attached to all my fish but i dont want to risk the other fishes life.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

that looks like a parasite to me for sure man,...get some MACRO shots if u have a macro lense or macro function on ur camera.

I know this will stress ur fish out just a tad bit but get a net and try to get the fish in the net, dont get him out of the water but bring the net to the side of the glass and slowly put ur other hand on the slacking net and pull it just a tad tight so u can take a close inspection of this "black" thing

take a picture while ur doing this too...here is what im talkn about.










see? so u can examin it closer.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yes i told you not to cut it off :laugh: but just couse you and i did nto know what it waz. now you do Cut that thing off lol or take him back both good ideas good luck man


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> yes i told you not to cut it off :laugh: but just couse you and i did nto know what it waz. now you do Cut that thing off lol or take him back both good ideas good luck man


took him back...got another sick fish, i got some bad luck. He didnt take the ride home well was on his side. now he is alone in a 10 gal swimming well got color back. but he has white dots around his eye does that mean he has ich? or could it be something else. I had work from 6am till 1pm (im a EMT) ill get pics soon.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

completly stake out a specific fish in the LFS tank that looks like its in good condition before bringing it home, if most of his fish dont look to well, its better to wait it out then infect ur whole tank with some unknown parasite that ur talking about (around his eye)


----------

